

Table of keyboard shortcuts - cooperadymas
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_keyboard_shortcuts

======
brilliantday
This is a vivid list of keyboard shortcuts. Wikipedia is such a great help. I
don't even have any idea of this: Inverse (Reverse Colors) Mode.

